

Quit your job, travel, learn to code - jhylau
https://medium.com/@jonathanlau/5-reasons-you-should-quit-your-job-travel-and-learn-to-code-fac3d90bd73

======
minimaxir
You may want to read the Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

